# My dr 75% gone :D



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Okey I wanted to share this with everyone cause I'm really happy right now, I've been 
suffering with dp/dr for like a month and 2 weeks and I noticed that these past 3 days 
I've was a little busy on stuff plus a few days before I learn to accept my disorder and try to 
distract myself from this. I woke up today not even thinking about it until hours later
I was like wait..I i have dp/dr







? I had totally forgot about it cause things seemed normal to
i look all around and things looked more
real to me. I even walk to the post office and was all happy because things are starting to look 
like before







I looked at the cars and people and i was like well they seem real to me ?
& ask myself why would i ever think these stuff is not real. I think i still haven't recovered from it
completely but i'm on my way. My dp is the one that is still a bit better but my dr is ever better








I'm proud of myself because i've seen other people :/ get depressed really bad but i always kept
thinking positive and I laughed and smile







that helps too. My advice for everyone and i think
that's what is helping me with my dr/dp is learning to accept it and then just trying not to 
think about it. For three days I was like that and today i feel closer to recovering 100% . If anyone
has any questions you can message me







I hope everyone recovers soon. & don't let dp/dr ruin your life
it shouldn't . you are the one who decides to either go to bed and get depressed about or go out and distract yourself
try it and you'll see what i'm talking about


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

that's great! keeping busy is key to keeping ones mind off it. keep it up! i've had it for about 6 months. it didn't start improving till i started school about a month or so ago. i need to start working on improving my attitude.


----------



## Alex Massey (Feb 10, 2012)

This is really great! I'm glad you're improving and just keep everything up and you'll be back in no time







patience is key! I also have the similar thing of waking up and not noticing it till about an hour later haha! But yeah, great news


----------



## Xxsmxx (Feb 15, 2012)

Brizia Estrada said:


> Okey I wanted to share this with everyone cause I'm really happy right now, I've been
> suffering with dp/dr for like a month and 2 weeks and I noticed that these past 3 days
> I've was a little busy on stuff plus a few days before I learn to accept my disorder and try to
> distract myself from this. I woke up today not even thinking about it until hours later
> ...


.. Hello is great to hear that you are making improvement !!! I wanted to ask you if did you take any medicine because I'm taking doxepin 10 mg but I Don't really see improvement and I'm distracting my self and stuff but is taking a lot of time to get rid of this !!!


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Xxsmxx said:


> .. Hello is great to hear that you are making improvement !!! I wanted to ask you if did you take any medicine because I'm taking doxepin 10 mg but I Don't really see improvement and I'm distracting my self and stuff but is taking a lot of time to get rid of this !!!


to be honest I wanna stay away from all the medicine and doctors, I really believe the cure is all in you, so no , NO medicine.


----------



## Xxsmxx (Feb 15, 2012)

Yea I guess that's true .... Well tanks !!!!


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats. I think you were right about the medicine stuff. You should dump them if you do not have a serious cause of DR. Well I would like to ask you something. I am kinda sick right now and I feel very derealized right? Also, I think my DR was triggered again yesterday when I closed my eyes and BAM the glass behind me is there again. Also before having get sick I was pretty mych recovered but I had a symptom ; my thinking pattern and perception of the world was changing every week. Can you relate to this? Is there a specific way I can get rid of this? It's shit having DR because I neither suffer from psych disorder nor had I any severe trauma whn I was little, I am 15 now. The only causes I can imagine are my internet addiction(5 hours+/day) and sad thoughts about me having few or no friends. What could it be? Thanks for reading qnd congrats again.


----------



## Alex Massey (Feb 10, 2012)

giorgos said:


> Congrats. I think you were right about the medicine stuff. You should dump them if you do not have a serious cause of DR. Well I would like to ask you something. I am kinda sick right now and I feel very derealized right? Also, I think my DR was triggered again yesterday when I closed my eyes and BAM the glass behind me is there again. Also before having get sick I was pretty mych recovered but I had a symptom ; my thinking pattern and perception of the world was changing every week. Can you relate to this? Is there a specific way I can get rid of this? It's shit having DR because I neither suffer from psych disorder nor had I any severe trauma whn I was little, I am 15 now. The only causes I can imagine are my internet addiction(5 hours+/day) and sad thoughts about me having few or no friends. What could it be? Thanks for reading qnd congrats again.


I can relate to those thinking patterns and things.. Thing is, go back to what you were doing previously before it came back slightly. Replace your thinking pattern with positive thoughts and go live your life again.. Your so called 'internet addiction' won't help it at all, so you have to kick that before anything else.. You'll be okay, just wait for it to pass and get back on the recovery road


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Alex Massey said:


> I can relate to those thinking patterns and things.. Thing is, go back to what you were doing previously before it came back slightly. Replace your thinking pattern with positive thoughts and go live your life again.. Your so called 'internet addiction' won't help it at all, so you have to kick that before anything else.. You'll be okay, just wait for it to pass and get back on the recovery road


Thank you my friend for your support







I think I have no DR right now,it happened tgere just because I was sick and tired. I guess I can take my car and get to the Recovery Avenue haha! Thank you again and solidarity to you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

What do u mean the glass in ur eyes?


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

dpsucksbig.... said:


> What do u mean the glass in ur eyes?


The feeling that you see things but you cannot feel them I think you can relate to this.


----------

